# Fancy Kernel 4.3 - BIGMEM



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

So I was running 4.3 but the data issues have really been killing my LTE Nexus's battery. One feature I really enjoyed using was the BIGMEM feature that is included with Fancy Kernel. 65MB of extra RAM is really nice to have.

I was wondering if it would be possible to port this feature into a kernel for 4.2.2, so those of us that can't work with all the data issues 4.3 has been having with our LTE Nexus.

ORIGINAL FANCY THREAD HERE (For more info..)


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

xda-developers - View Single Post - [KERNEL] Fancy Kernel r43 [Android 4.3] [Linux 3.0.96] [SEP-20-2013] http://bit.ly/16yreOX


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

jerrycycle said:


> xda-developers - View Single Post - [KERNEL] Fancy Kernel r43 [Android 4.3] [Linux 3.0.96] [SEP-20-2013] http://bit.ly/16yreOX


So does that give me the same benefits of bigmem, or does it just take away 1080p recording..?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

This a bigman version created for 4.2.2 by that poster. It has as all the pros & cons of bigmen


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

65 MB of extra ram?? You serious??

WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> 65 MB of extra ram?? You serious??
> 
> WHATCHOO TALKING BOUT WILLIS?


It really does make a huge difference. I loved it, but data issues did not work for me. lol


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

jerrycycle said:


> This a bigman version created for 4.2.2 by that poster. It has as all the pros & cons of bigmen


Yeah I misread it. I must have been tired last night lol


----------

